# Cakes



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)




----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Rigo Jansci

The Cake:
Butter
6 eggs, separated
Dash of salt
6 Tablespoons vanilla sugar
3 Tablespoons sifted cocoa
4 Tablespoons sifted all-purpose flour

Butter a 15 1/2 inch jelly roll pan and line the bottom with waxed paper. Butter the waxed paper too. Preheat the oven to 400Â°F. 

Beat the egg whites with a dash of salt until frothy, continue beating until they are stiff. In a separate bowl, beat the egg yolks with the sugar, using an electric mixer, until the mixture is light yellow and very thick. Sift the cocoa on top of the egg yolk mixture and fold it in. Stir in a heaping Tablespoon of egg whites to lighten the batter, then sift the flour on top and fold in. Lastly, carefully fold in the rest of the egg whites. Pour the batter into the prepared pan and smooth it out evenly. 

Put it in the oven and bake until done, about 12 minutes: the cake should spring back when pressed with the finger. Invert the pan on a cake rack and remove the cake. Quickly tear off the waxed paper from the bottom. Let cake cool thoroughly before filling it.

The Chocolate Whipped Cream Filling:
4 Tablespoons sifted confectioners sugar
4 Tablespoons sifted cocoa
2 cup heavy cream

Sift the sugar and cocoa together. With everything ice cold-the cream, bowl and beaters- beat the cream until it starts to thicken. Sift in the sugar and cocoa mixture, beating all the while, and continue beating until the cream is very thick. 

Cut the cake in half to make two layers 10 x 7 1/2 inches, and pile the chocolate whipped cream on ONE of them. Level it off on top, then refrigerate immediately. Set the other layer aside.

The Chocolate Glaze:
4 oz semisweet chocolate
1/2 cup sugar
1 Tablespoons butter
3 Tablespoons water

Heat the chocolate, sugar and water over very low heat until all is melted and looks very smooth and shiny. Remove from heat and beat in the butter. Spread this topping on the second layer and let it harden. When the topping has set, cut the layer into 12 2 1/2 inch squares. Remove the first layer from the refrigerator and set the squares on top of the whipped cream. Put the cake back into the refrigerator immediately. When you are ready to serve the cake, cut it all the way through using the squares as guidelines. 

NOTE: if you try to cut the top layer of the cake after the cake is put together, the layers will squish together and the cream will ooze out. May be served with a sprig of mint on the plate (my touch, not original to the family recipe) and is excellent with hot coffee or cold milk. VERY RICH!


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Zucchini or Carrot or Apple Cake
Source: The Cleveland Press 1980

Yield: Makes 1 large cake 

1/3 c boiling water
2 c grated zucchini or carrot or apple
1 1/4 c sugar
2 c flour
1 1/4 tsp baking soda
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground nutmeg
1 tsp ground cloves
1/2 c oil
3 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 c chopped nuts

Preheat oven to 350Â°F. Grease one tube or bundt pan. Dust with flour.
Into a large bowl mix all ingredients. Pour into greased, floured pan. 

Bake for 45 - 50 minutes or until pick in center comes out clean. Cool in pan for about 15 minutes before removing from pan. If making more than one batch, mix each separately. This bread can be wrapped in freezer paper, foil or plastic wrap and frozen.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Poor Man's Fruitcake aka Raisin Nut Loaf 

2 cups brown sugar
2 cups raisins
1 tsp salt
3 cups water

Bring to boil in a very large pot. Let boil for 5 minutes. Remove from heat. Cool completely to room temperature.

Sift together over cooled mixture: 

1/2 tsp cloves
1/2 tsp ginger
2 tsp cinnamon
1 Tb baking soda
3 cups flour

Mix well. Stir in 1 cup chopped walnuts.
Pour into greased loaf pans. 

If using large pans, this makes 2 loaves; a smaller loaf pan will give you 3 loaves. The mini loaf pans will yield 5 loaves from one recipe.

Bake at 300Â°F for about 1 hour, until tester in center comes out clean. This cake freezes well. 

Momâs note: If you're making it for Christmas, make it by Dec 15th, wrap it well and put it in a cold attic, cellar or garage.

My note: I found through research that this is considered to be a Civil War era recipe. Although, it is possible that it is older than that. This recipe was also very popular during World War I and World War II.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Goldmines

1 pkg brownie mix 
1 egg
1/2 c. brown sugar, packed
1 c. chopped pecans or walnuts
1 c. coconut
1/2 c. sweetened condensed milk

Heat oven to 350Â°F. 

_For the brownies:_
Prepare brownie mix as directed on package for cake type brownies. Spoon batter into 24 paper-lined cupcake pans. 

_For the filling:_
Beat egg, stir in brown sugar, nuts, coconut and sweetened condensed milk. Spoon one heaping teaspoonful into the center of each cupcake, pressing down lightly. 

Bake 25 - 30 minutes. Be careful not to over-bake.

Yield: 24 cupcakes

Alternately, you can put batter into greased 13" x 9" pan, top with the filling, push it into the brownie batter and bake.

************
Don't have sweetened condensed milk? Here is a recipe for making your own:
2 1/4 c. powdered sugar
1/4 c. warm water
3/4 c. granulated sugar

Stir together. Cover and refrigerate until thick. 1 1/3 cup of this equals one can of purchased sweetened condensed milk.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I found this in an Amish Community Cookbook a few years ago and it's been a family favorite ever since.

1 1/2 cups egg whites
1 1/2 tsp. cream of tarter
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. vanilla

Beat the above ingredients until it stands in peaks.

Add:
2 cups brown sugar (make sure it is lump free)
1 1/4 cups cake flour (I substitute 1 cup minus 2 Tab. all purpose flour)

Mix well.
Put into an Angel Food cake pan. Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 
45-60 minutes. When done baking, invert onto a bottle and cool.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Walnut or Hazelnut Cake

Preheat oven to 375Â°F 

The Cake:
butter
7 eggs, separated
pinch of salt
Â¾ cup sugar
Â¾ cup (3 oz) coarsely chopped walnuts or hazelnuts
Â¼ cup fine bread crumbs

Butter two 9â layer cake tins, place a circle of waxed paper or brown paper in the bottom, and butter that. Set the tins aside. 

Beat the egg whites with a pinch of salt until foamy; continue beating until very stiff. 

With an electric mixer, beat the egg yolks with the sugar until light yellow and very creamy.

Blend the nuts and bread crumbs together, and fold them into the egg yolk mixture. 

Mix a heaping tablespoon of the beaten egg whites into the batter to lighten it, then lightly fold in the rest of the whites. The batter should be evenly mixed but not overworked. 

Pour it into the cake tins and bake for 20 minutes or until the cake springs back when touched. Cool them for 10 minutes in the tins, then invert them on a cake rack and quickly remove all the paper from the bottom of the layers. Cool completely before filling and frosting the cake.

The Chocolate Filling:
Â¼ pound semisweet chocolate (4 squares or Â½ cup of chocolate bits)
Â½ cup sugar
Â½ cup (1 stick) unsalted butter
2 eggs

Melt the chocolate and sugar in the top of a double boiler until satiny smooth. Remove from the heat and beat in the butter a tablespoon at a time. Beat in the eggs, one at a time. Refrigerate until ready to use. If the filling gets too hard, let it come back to room temperature and beat it briefly. Fill and frost the cake layers and keep the cake in a cool place until ready to serve. 

Very rich, serves 10-12. A moist cake that stays fresh for days.


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

I just made this cake for my county fair entry and it will be judged tomorrow. Wish me luck. 
Special Occasion Cake
1 box white cake mix
1 stick softened butter
1 1/4 C. buttermilk
3 egg whites
1 Tab. vanilla extract
1/2 teas. almond extract
1 8 ounce can crushed pineapple (drained)
1/2 c. sweetened flake coconut
2 c. chopped pecans
1 can cream cheese frosting
Bake @ 350* for 30-35 minutes for 13 x 9 inch pan.
Combine cake mix, butter, buttermilk, egg whites, and flavorings. Mix for 2 1/2 minutes. Fold in pineapple, coconut, and 1 cup pecans. Put in greased and floured pan. When cool, mix remaining 1 cup pecans in frosting and frost cake.
I received a Reserve Champion! It was really good and moist. You must like the pecans though since there are so many.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

This is one of the few things I'll use a mix for. Mix up a yellow cake mix or from scratch equivalent. Instead of using water use the juice from the can of pineapple. This is my secret for a flavorful moist cake. Preheat oven. In an iron skillet melt a stick of butter, mix in brown sugar until most of the butter has been absorbed. Stir for a minute to carmelize. Turn off burner. Arrange pineapple rings in your carmelized brown sugar. Pour cake batter into skillet over pineapple rings. Start pouring in the middle. Cook until center of cake is firm. Let cool for 10-15 minutes before turning out onto a plate.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Chocolate Texas Sheet Cake

2 cups flour
2 cups sugar
Â½ cup cocoa, divided
3 sticks margarine, divided
1 cup water
Â½ cup buttermilk
1 tsp. baking soda
2 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla
5 Tab. milk
1 box powdered sugar (1 pound box)
1 cup nuts, chopped (optional)

Combine flour and sugar; set aside. In a 2 qt. saucepan add 1 cup water, 2 sticks margarine, and 1/4 cup cocoa. Bring to a boil and pour over flour mixture; mix well. Add baking soda to buttermilk; mix; add to other mixture. Beat eggs and vanilla and add to the rest of ingredients and mix well. Pour into a greased and floured (I use a non-stick spray) 17in. X 11in. baking pan. Bake in a 400 degree oven for 20 minutes or until tests done.

*Frost cake while warm.

In a 2 qt. saucepan combine 5 tab. milk, 1/4 cup cocoa and 1 stick margarine. Bring to a boil. Take off heat and beat in powdered sugar. Add nuts if desired.
Frost cake while warm.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Vanilla Texas Sheet Cake

2 2/3 cup flour
2 cups sugar
1 cup margarine, divided
Â½ cup vegetable oil
1 cup water
2 eggs
3 tsp. vanilla, divided
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 Â½ tsp. baking soda
2/3 cup buttermilk
1 (8 oz.) cream cheese
1 box powdered sugar (1 pound)

Mix flour and sugar together. In a 2 qt. saucepan add 1 stick margarine, oil and water. Bring to a boil. Pour over flour mixture and mix well. Beat in eggs, 2 tsp. vanilla, cinnamon, baking soda, and buttermilk. Pour into a greased and floured (I use non-stick spray) 17in. X 11in. sheet pan. Bake in a 350 degree oven for 20 minutes or until tests done.

*Frost cake while warm.

In a mixing bowl, cream 1 stick margarine, 1 tsp. vanilla and cream cheese. Blend in powdered sugar. Beat until light and fluffy. Frost cake while warm.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Apple Nut Cake

***DO NOT GREASE AND FLOUR PAN***

1-1/2 cups oil
2 cups sugar
2 tsp. vanilla
3 eggs
3 cups self rising flour
3 cups apples, peeled and diced (I use Granny Smith, but you could use your favorite variety)
2 cups walnuts, chopped

Mix all dry ingredients with eggs and oil. Add apples, nuts and vanilla. Mix well. Pour into a tube or bundt pan. Bake at 350 for 1-1/2 hours.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Orange Peach Supreme Cake -

1 box Duncan Hines Orange Supreme cake mix (make as directed on box)
1 can peach pie filling
2 eggs - beaten
1/2 cup sour cream

Preheat over to 350 degrees F.
Put all ingredients in a large bowl, mix well WITH A SPOON. Spread in greased 9" X 13" pan. Bake for 25-30 minutes. Cool completely.

Frosting-
1- 8 ounce pkg. of cream cheese - softened.
1 - 3 1/2 ounce pkg. of vanila instant pudding
1 - 20 ounce can of crushed pineapple - with juice
1 - 12 ounce Cool Whip topping - thawed

Mix first3 ingredients together with spoon. Fold in Cool Whip.
Spread evenly over cake. Refridgerate.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

From Taste of Home:

German Chocolate Cheesecake 


INGREDIENTS


1 package (18-1/4 ounces) German Chocolate cake mix

2 packages (8 ounces each) cream cheese, softened

1-1/2 cups sugar

4 eggs, lightly beaten

FROSTING:

1 cup sugar

1 cup evaporated milk

1/2 cup butter, cubed

3 egg yolks, beaten

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1-1/2 cups flaked coconut

1 cup chopped pecans





SERVINGS 16 

CATEGORY Dessert 

METHOD Baked 

PREP 15 min. 

COOK 75 min. 

TOTAL 90 min. 





DIRECTIONS



Prepare cake batter according to package directions; set aside. In a small mixing bowl, beat cream cheese and sugar until smooth. Add eggs; beat on low speed just until combined. 
Pour half of the cake batter into a greased 13-in. x 9-in. x 2-in. baking dish. Gently pour cream cheese mixture over batter. Gently spoon remaining batter over top; spread to edge of pan.
Bake at 325Â° for 70-75 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool on a wire rack for 1 hour. 
For frosting, combine sugar, milk, butter and egg yolks in a heavy saucepan. Cool and stir over medium-low heat until thickened and a thermometer reads 160Â°. Remove from the heat. Stir in vanilla; fold in coconut and pecans. Cool until frosting reaches spreading consistency. Frost cooled cake. Refrigerate leftovers. Yield: 16 servings.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a good way to use up those bananas that you never got around to eating before they got too ripe. DH says it is one of the best cakes he has ever had, it is really moist.

*1 box yellow cake mix
*Mix like box says
*add 2 mashed really ripe bananas
*bake like box says
*let cool
*frost with a can of cream cheese icing
:banana02: :banana02: 
bopeep


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

This is really good chocolate cake.
My late wife made this for me all the time.
You might want to try it.
Hillbillybob


POOR MANS CAKE 

3 c. flour
2 c. sugar
2 tsp. soda
1/3 c. cocoa
1 tsp. salt (opt.)
1 tsp. vanilla
1/4 c. vinegar
1 c. oil
2 c. cold water

Sift flour, sugar, soda, cocoa and salt in a 9"x13" ungreased pan. Mix together with a fork. Make 3 "holes" in dry ingredients. Pour vanilla in one hole, vinegar in one and oil in all three. Pour cold water over entire mixture. Blend thoroughly with a fork. Do not beat. Bake at 350 degrees for 35 to 40 minuets or until springs back to touch. Good with either hot caramel frosting or chocolate frosting.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

CHOCOLATE CAKE


2 CUPS SUGAR
1 CUP CRISCO 
 2 eggs
CREAM TOGETHER


2 CUPS FLOUR
3 TBSP COCOA
1/2 TSP SALT 
SIFT TOGETHER

ALTERNATE SUGAR MIXTURE WITH 1 CUP BUTTERMILK.
STIR 2 TSP SODA INTO 1 CUP BOILING WATER. ADD
TO MIXTURE. MIX. POUR INTO 9 X 13 PAN .BAKE AT
375 degrees FOR 30 MINUTES.

FROSTING

1 STICK OF BUTTER 
3 TBSP COCOA 
6 TBSP MILK 
Stir constantly
BRING TO A BOIL

ADD 1 BOX SIFTED POWDERED SUGAR
1 1/2 CUP CHOPPED PECANS


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Yesterday, my teenaged son decided to learn how to bake. Here's the 3-layer cake he made to rave reviews:

CREAMY COCONUT CAKE

Cake:
2-1/2 cups sifted all-purpose flour
2-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup butter, softened
2 cups sugar
4 eggs 
1 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Filling:
1 jar lemon curd

Frosting:
2 cups heavy cream, chilled
1/2 cup confectioner's sugar
flaked coconut (approx 4 ounces)
3 thin slices of lime, cut in half, for garnish

Preheat oven to 350. Grease and flour three 9" round cake pans.
Sift flour with baking powder and salt. 
In a large mixing bowl, beat butter and 2 cups of sugar at high speed until light. Add 4 eggs, one at a time, beating after each addition. Continue beating, occasionally scraping the bowl with a rubber scraper, until fluffy - about 2 minutes. 
At low speed, beat in the flour mixture (in fourths) alternately with the milk (in thirds), beginning and ending with the flour. Add vanilla. Beat just until smooth - about 1 minute.
Pour batter into the prepared pans, dividing it as evenly as possible in thirds. Bake 25-30 minutes or until the surface springs back when gently pressed with a finger. Cool in pans on wire racks 30 minutes. Remove from pans and cool on racks. (At this point, the cakes can be wrapped and refrigerated overnight or frozen).

To assemble, make the frosting by combining the whipping cream and sugar. Refrigerate 1/2 hour. Beat until stiff. Place one cake layer on a serving plate and spread with 1/2 of the lemon curd, then top with the second cake layer. Spread the remaining lemon curd over this layer, and top with the third layer. (Tip: if your oven is crooked and the cake is tilted, you can keep everything from sliding by running several bamboo skewers through the cakes. Cut them off at the surface so they won't be visible). Frost top and sides with whipped cream, decorate with coconut and garnish the top with the six lime half-circles.
Refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## decolady (Mar 20, 2006)

*Hickory Nut Cake*
This recipe was handed down to me from my grandmother, and it was her grandmother's before that. 

Â½ cup butter
1Â½ cups sugar
2 cups flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
Â¾ cup water
4 egg whites, beaten stiff
1 cup chopped hickory nuts

Cream butter and sugar. Mix flour and baking powder. Add water and flour mixture alternately to creamed mixture. After all is added, beat three minutes. Fold in half of egg whites, the nuts, then rest of egg whites. Bake in loaf pans in moderately hot oven for 45 minutes. 


*Caramel Icing* 

Â¾ cup sugar
Â½ cup water
2 cups sugar
Â¾ cup milk
Â¼ stick butter
1 teaspoon vanilla

Caramelise the Â¾ cup sugar by stirring constantly over low heat in a heavy pan. Stir in the water. Mix with 2 cups sugar, milk and butter. Cook to soft ball stage. Cool and beat. Stir in vanilla and use to frost cake.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

In response to a post and copied here:


Kim_NC said:


> Here are two family favorites handed down for many years:
> 
> *Mayonnaise Cake *
> (My Grandmother's, handed down from her mother. Came from war times when milk and eggs were hard to come by. Taste is a dark rich chocolate cake.)
> ...


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

1 1/2 cups white sugar
6 tbsp. butter
1 egg
2 cups flour
2 tsp. baking powder
1 cup milk
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup brown sugar
cinnamon

Soften and cream 2 tbsp. of the butter with the white sugar. Then add the egg, milk, flour, baking powder and vanilla. Beat until smooth. Spread in the bottom of a buttered 9x13 cake pan. Sprinkle the brown sugar evenly over the top of the batter, then dot with the remaining 4 tbsp. of butter cut into small piece. Sprinkle heavily with cinnamon. Bake at 400 degrees for about 20 minutes or until the cake is brown and a toothpick comes out clean. Cool, then drizzle with milk and powdered sugar glaze. 

Variations: Sprinkle chopped pecans or other nuts over the top of the batter before sprinkling with brown sugar.

Add raisins or dried cherries to the batter. If using dried cherries, add a few drops of almond extract to the batter as well.

I just made one using dried cherries and slivered almonds. Delicious and very pretty. This is a really coffee cake.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I made this cake for my Grandma's birthday the other day and it was so good. Everyone loved it,so I thought I would add the recipe here...

Apple Cinnamon Upside-Down Cake

INGREDIENTS:

3 large golden delicious apples
2/3 cup light brown sugar, packed
1 scant teaspoon ground cinnamon
4 tablespoons melted butter

1 3/4 cup all-purpose flour, stirred before measuring
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup butter, room temperature
3/4 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2/3 cup milk

PREPARATION:

Heat oven to 325Â°. Butter a 9-inch square cake pan or spray with baking spray. Core the apples and cut into wedges; peel and slice thinly. Combine apple slices with the brown sugar, 1 scant teaspoon of cinnamon, and 4 tablespoons of melted butter. Arrange the apple mixture in the prepared baking pan.

Combine the flour, salt, baking powder, and 1 teaspoon cinnamon in a bowl. In a large mixing bowl with electric mixer, beat butter with the sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in eggs and vanilla extract. Add the flour mixture to the first mixture, alternating with the milk, beating just until blended. Spoon the batter evenly over the apple slices; gently spreading to cover. Bake for 55 to 65 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center of the cake comes out clean.

Invert the hot cake onto a platter or cake plate and let stand for about 5 minutes. Remove the pan and scrape up any fruit slices clinging to the pan and arrange them over the cake.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

This puffs up in the oven, making a crust on the top, apples in the middle, and a soft, sweet bottom layer. 

CAST IRON SKILLET APPLE DESSERT

4 cooking apples, peeled, cored and sliced
5 TBSP butter
5 TBSP melted butter
3/4 cup sugar
7 eggs, separated
1/2 cup flour
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp allspice
1 tsp vanilla
2 cups milk
Confectioner's sugar for sifting

Preheat oven to 375.
First, saute the apples in 2 Tbsp of the butter until just tender and lightly browned, about 10-15 min. Sprinkle with 2 Tbsp of the sugar and cook, stirring, until sugar dissolves and apples are caramelized. Set aside. (Clean out the pan if you used the cast iron skillet).
Next, in a large bowl, whisk together the melted butter, egg yoks, vanilla, spices, 1/2 cup of the sugar and flour (and a pinch of salt if you used unsalted butter). Whisk in the milk.
Whisk the egg whites separately, with a pinch of salt if you used unsalted butter. Gradually add the remaining sugar. When it forms soft peaks, fold into the batter.
Heat the cast iron skillet over medium-high heat and melt the remaining 3 Tbsp butter, swirling the butter up the sides of the pan. When the butter is foamy, spread the sauteed apples in the bottom of the skillet, then pour the batter over. Bake in the oven uncovered about 20-25 min. The center shouldn't wobble when the pan is shaken. Sift confectioner's sugar on top.
Serves 8-10.

(Adapted from NYTimes Magazine)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is one of the loaves i give at christmas time and also for the church sale. it is excellent.

Pear loaf

1 cup chopped ripe pears or can use canned
1/3 c. oil
1 c. sugar
2 eggs
1/4 c. sour cream
2 c. flour
1 tsp soda ( scant)
1/4 tsp cinnamon,nutmeg
1/2 c. chopped walnuts or pecans. vanilla

chop pears, beat oil,sugar,eggs,sour cream and vanilla. stir in flour,soda,cinn,nutmeg. add nuts. put in pan. i use 2 small pans for this recipe . bake 350 until light golden brown.


----------



## MomOf4 (Jan 2, 2006)

I was told this is a weight watchers recipe...

1 box yellow cake mix
1 bag cinnamon chips
1 bag chopped pecans
1 can pumpkin

mix all ingredients, put in muffin pans, bake at 350 for 15-17 minutes.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

1 box yellow cake mix
4 large eggs
1/2 cup water
12 oz. chocolate chips, semi sweet
1 box chocolate pudding mix
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 tsp. vanilla extract

The chocolate chips should be mini-chocolate chips which come from a 12 oz. package. Beat all but chips and vanilla until very well mixed. Fold in chips. & vanilla. Pour into greased and floured bundt pan. Bake at 350 preheated oven for 45 to 50 minutes. This has the consistency of a pound cake and doesn't need icing, but can be dusted with powdered sugar.
enjoy


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2008/02/west-texas-pear-bread_23.html


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Cream Cheese Pound Cake

This is my never fail pound cake. I prefer it to a 'plain' pound cake. It's delicately in both texture and flavor, moist,and stays good for a LONG time.

Cream Cheese Pound Cake

1 cup margarine (softened)
1/2 cup butter (softened) do not substitute
1 - 8 ounce block of softened cream cheese (I often use Neufchatel-25% less fat)
3 cups sugar
6 eggs
3 cups sifted cake flour (if I don't have cake flour, I use plain flour, slightly more dense)
2 teaspoons vanilla

Combine first 3 ingredients. Mix well. Gradually add sugar, beat about 5 minutes until fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time. Add flour, beat well. Add vanilla.

Pour batter into a well greased and floured 10 inch tube pan. Bake in a preheated 325 degree oven for 1 hour and 30 minutes or till cake tests done. Cool in pan 10 minutes, remove to rack and cool.


Enjoy, dawn


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

I was looking for instructions on candying ginger and found this recipe at http://www.recipezaar.com/210358

It's English, so it uses English measurements. I've converted them to what I used.

200 g butter, at room temperature, plus a little extra for greasing Just a bit over 7 ounces, so I used two sticks butter.

175 g light brown sugar or tad over 3/4 cup.

2 tablespoons golden syrup (Karo)

1 tablespoon black treacle or molasses

150 ml milk 2/3 cup

2 large eggs, beaten at room temperature

4 pieces preserved ginger in syrup, chopped I didn't have this, I used 1/4 cup of the candied ginger I'd made.

300 g self-raising flour, sifted 1 1/3 cup

2 teaspoons baking powder

1 tablespoon ground ginger

1 teaspoon grated fresh gingerroot Didn't have this, either, used an extra teaspoon ground ginger.

*Topping*

1 lemon, juice of

225 g icing sugar 1 cup confectioners sugar

2 pieces preserved ginger in syrup for decoration. I used the candied again

4 tablespoons ginger syrup I had syrup left over from candying and used that.

1. You will need a non-stick round cake tin measuring 8", at least 1"deep, and some silicone paper (parchment). The recipe said pan size was important. The only 8" pan I had was springform, and that worked well. Lined it with waxed paper.


2. Pre-heat the oven to gas mark 180C/350F/gas4.

3. First, prepare the cake tin by greasing lightly and lining it with the silicone paper: press it into the tin, folding the corners in to make it fit neatly â the paper should come up 1 inch above the edge.

4. To make the cake, in a large pan, gently melt the butter with the sugar, golden syrup & black treacle over a low to medium heat.

5. Cool briefly & stir in the milk.

6. Beat the eggs into the mixture & add the chopped stem ginger - mix well.

7. Sift in the flour into a bowl and combine thoroughly, then add the ground ginger, baking powder & freshly grated ginger root. Combine thoroughly.

8. Pour the cake mixture into the prepared cake tin & spread the cake mixture evenly in the cake tin.

9. Bake on the middle shelf of the oven for 45-50 minutes, or until the cake is risen, springy and firm to touch in the centre.

10. Take the cake out of the oven & prick all over with a skewer or a toothpick; pour the ginger syrup over the cake, making sure it all sinks down into the holes.

11. Leave the cake to cool in the tin for 60 minutes, then turn it out onto a wire rack and make sure it is absolutely cold before you attempt to ice it. Because otherwise it will begin to break apart. Ask me how I know.

12. For the icing, sift the icing sugar into a bowl and mix with enough of the lemon juice to make a consistency of thick cream â you might not need all the lemon juice.

13. Now spread the icing over the top of the cake, and do not worry if it dribbles down the sides in places, as this looks quite attractive.

14. Cut the remaining ginger into 12 pieces & arrange around the edge of the cake so that when you cut it you will have 12 slices, each with a piece of ginger in the centre.

Even with the substitutions, this was wonderful. The syrup makes it very moist. It's not difficult if you have the ingredients. I'm not sure I've ever seen "stem ginger in syrup" in the States, but then again, I haven't looked for it. If you try this recipe, you'll thank yourself.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

I don't frost this. I just use it like a snack cake. If I were going to frost it, I would use chopped peanuts instead of choco chips and top it with choco icing.

I cut it into 8 slices, and one slice is delicious and very filling!

*CHOCOLATE CHIP PEANUT BUTTER CAKE*
Makes 9 to 12 squares, or 8 wedges

1 cup whole wheat flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/3 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup applesauce 
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup natural style peanut butter, at room temperature 
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips (or raisins, chopped nuts, etc) 
1/3 cup chopped peanuts, optional 

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. 

Combine the flour, baking powder, sugar, and salt in a mixing bowl and stir together. 

Combine the applesauce, milk, and peanut butter in another bowl and whisk together until smooth. Pour into the flour mixture and stir together until fairly well blended, then use a whisk until the mixture is smooth. 

Stir in the chocolate chips and optional peanuts. Pour into a lightly oiled 9-inch round or square cake pan. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until golden on top, and a knife inserted into the center comes out with chocolate, but no batter. 

Allow to cool to room temperature or just warm, then cut into squares or wedges to serve.


----------



## DobbinMama (Mar 26, 2008)

First time posting but long time lurker  Here is a recipe I just love for those first green tomatoes or end of the season use.This spiced green tomato cake is surprisingly delicious, and it's a great way to use green tomatoes before the frost gets them.

Ingredients:

2 1/4 cups sugar
1 cup vegetable oil or melted shortening
3 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla
3 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1 cup pecans or walnuts
1 cup raisins
2 1/2 cups diced green tomatoes
coconut (optional)
Preparation:

Preheat oven to 350Â°. In mixing bowl, beat sugar, vegetable oil or shortening, eggs and vanilla until smooth and creamy. Sift together the flour, salt, baking powder, cinnamon and nutmeg; slowly beat into egg mixture. Blend well. Stir in pecans, raisins and tomatoes.
Pour into greased 9x13-inch pan. Top with coconut if desired. Bake for one hour, or until a wooden pick or cake tester inserted in center comes out clean. .
Serves 12.


----------



## goat^farmer (Dec 28, 2005)

44 miniature Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies. 
1/4 cup butter, melted
1 cup hot fudge topping, divided
1 quart vanilla ice cream, softened
1 quart chocolate ice cream, softened 

Crush 25 cookies; set remaining cookies aside. 
In a bowl, combine cookie crumbs and butter. 
Press onto the bottom of a greased 10-in. springform pan. 
Freeze for 15 minutes. 

In a microwave-safe bowl, heat 3/4 cup hot fudge topping on high for 15-20 seconds or until pourable; spread over crust. 
Arrange reserved cookies around the edge of pan. 
Freeze for 15 minutes. 
Spread vanilla ice cream over fudge topping; freeze for 30 minutes. 
Spread with chocolate ice cream. 
Cover and freeze until firm. 
May be frozen for up to 2 months. 

Remove from the freezer 10 minutes before serving. 
Remove sides of pan. 
Warm remaining hot fudge topping; drizzle over top. 
Makes 10-12 servings.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

2 pounds ricotta cheese
2/3 cup white sugar
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
6 eggs
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons orange zest
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon salt

Stir ricotta as smooth as possible. Stir the sugar and flour together thoroughly into the ricotta. Stir in the eggs 1 at a time. Blend in the vanilla, cinnamon, orange zest, and salt. Pour batter into buttered and floured pie pan. Bake in the center of the oven at 300* for about 1 1/4 hours, until a light golden color. Make sure the center is fairly firm, and the point of a sharp knife inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool. It will sink slightly as it cools. Cover, and chill till serving time.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Pound Cake - my Mom's recipe

1 lb butter
2 c sugar
8 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
3 3/4 c cake flour OR 3 1/4 c regular flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/8 tsp salt

Cream butter and sugar. Add baking powder, salt and vanilla. Add the eggs and flour alternately. Pour the batter into an ungreased tube pan. Bake 1 1/2 hours at 300.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

OH MY! I whipped up one of these the other night when a friend unexpectedly dropped by on his birthday. We had all of the ingredients in the pantry, and it is OOOOH, so good! I made it in a 9x13 pan. I found the recipe on Hershey's Website. I'll never buy a chocolate cake mix again!


Ingredients:

* 2 cups sugar
* 1-3/4 cups all-purpose flour
* 3/4 cup HERSHEY'S Cocoa
* 1-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
* 1-1/2 teaspoons baking soda
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 2 eggs
* 1 cup milk
* 1/2 cup vegetable oil
* 2 teaspoons vanilla extract
* 1 cup boiling water
* "PERFECTLY CHOCOLATE" CHOCOLATE FROSTING(recipe follows)

Directions:
1. Heat oven to 350Â°F. Grease and flour two 9-inch round baking pans.

2. Stir together sugar, flour, cocoa, baking powder, baking soda and salt in large bowl. Add eggs, milk, oil and vanilla; beat on medium speed of mixer 2 minutes. Stir in boiling water (batter will be thin). Pour batter into prepared pans.

3. Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes; remove from pans to wire racks. Cool completely. Frost with "PERFECTLY CHOCOLATE" CHOCOLATE FROSTING. 10 to 12 servings.

VARIATIONS:
ONE-PAN CAKE: Grease and flour 13x9x2-inch baking pan. Heat oven to 350Â° F. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake 35 to 40 minutes. Cool completely. Frost.

THREE LAYER CAKE: Grease and flour three 8-inch round baking pans. Heat oven to 350Â°F. Pour batter into prepared pans. Bake 30 to 35 minutes. Cool 10 minutes; remove from pans to wire racks. Cool completely. Frost.

BUNDT CAKE: Grease and flour 12-cup Bundt pan. Heat oven to 350Â°F. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake 50 to 55 minutes. Cool 15 minutes; remove from pan to wire rack. Cool completely. Frost.

CUPCAKES: Line muffin cups (2-1/2 inches in diameter) with paper bake cups. Heat oven to 350Â°F. Fill cups 2/3 full with batter. Bake 22 to 25 minutes. Cool completely. Frost. About 30 cupcakes.


"PERFECTLY CHOCOLATE" CHOCOLATE FROSTING

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter or margarine
2/3 cup HERSHEY'S Cocoa
3 cups powdered sugar
1/3 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Melt butter. Stir in cocoa. Alternately add powdered sugar and milk, beating to spreading consistency. Add small amount additional milk, if needed. Stir in vanilla. About 2 cups frosting.


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ingredients:
4 tbsp flour
4 tbsp sugar
2 tbsp cocoa
1 egg
3 tbsp milk
3 tbsp oil
3 tbsp chocolate chips (optional)
Small splash of vanilla extract
1 large coffee mug

Procedure

Add dry ingredients to mug and mix. 
Add egg and mix.
Pour in the milk and oil and mix thoroughly.
Add the chocolate chips (if using),vanilla extract, and mix again.
Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts.
May need to adjust time depending on the strength of your microwave.


----------



## Dollarstretcher (Jan 25, 2010)

Dump Cake ( easy)

Put 1 reg size can of crushed pineapple in a 9 X 13 pan ( ungreased)

Dollop with 1 can of cherry pie filling

Sprinkle with 1 full size box of white cake mix 

Then dollop with 1 stick (8 Tbls.) of butter

Bake at 350 for 45 to 55 minutes till the top looks golden brown


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Ugly Duckling Cake -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2009/03/ugly-duckling-cake.html

Apple Pie Cake -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/apple-pie-cake.html

Cornbread Cake -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/cornbread-cake.html

Strawberry Carrot Bundt - 
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/02/strawberry-carrot-bundt-cake.htmlCake -

Coca~Cola Cake -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/02/cocacola-cake.html

Banana Split Cake -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/01/banana-split-cake.html

Milky Way Cake -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/01/milky-way-cake.html

Kentucky Butter Cake -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/11/kentucky-butter-cake.html

Black Velvet Cake -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/09/black-velvet-cake.html


----------



## Hephzibah (Feb 1, 2010)

This cake is very chocolatey and moist, one I came up with a few months ago. 

Buttermilk Chocolate Cake

2 cups buttermilk
2 tsp. baking soda

3 cups flour
1/2 tsp. salt

1 1/4 cup coffee or water
1 cup cocoa

1 cup melted butter
2 1/2 cups sugar
3 eggs
1 tbsp. vanilla

350* ~ 2-9" round pans ~ 35 to 45 minutes 

Stir baking soda in buttermilk, set aside. In separate bowl sift flour and salt, set aside. In another bowl microwave cocoa and coffee 1 minute, set aside. In large mixing bowl stir together melted butter, sugar, eggs and vanilla and stir in cocoa mixture. Add flour and buttermilk alternately and mix until smooth. Pour into pans and bake at 350 for 35 to 45 minutes until done. Cool in pans and remove. Ice with caramel or chocolate frosting. Enjoy!! :sing:


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

*Beatty&#8217;s Chocolate Cake
from Barefoot Contessa at Home. sooooo good.*

*Chocolate Cake*

butter for greasing the pans
1 3/4 cups flour
2 cups sugar
3/4 cup cocoa powder
2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup freshly brewed hot coffee


*Chocolate Frosting*

6 oz semisweet chocolate (not chips)
1/2 lb (2 sticks) butter (at room temperature)
1 egg yolk
1 tsp vanilla
1 1/4 cups confectioners&#8217; sugar
1 Tbsp instant coffee powder

1. make the cake: sift the flour, sugar, cocoa, baking soda, baking powder and salt into the bowl of an electric mixer on low speed until combined. in another bowl, combine the buttermilk, oil, eggs and vanilla.

2. with the mixer on low speed, slowly add the wet ingredients to the dry. with the mixer still on low, add the coffee and stir just to combine. pour the batter into 2 buttered and floured 9 inch cake pans. bake at 350 for 45-40 minutes. cool in the pans for 30 minutes, then turn out onto a cooling rack and cool completely. at this point, you can frost the cakes as normal, or use a biscuit cutter to cut out smaller cake rounds.

3. make the frosting: chop the chocolate and microwave it for 40-50 seconds, then stir to completely melt. set aside to cool. in the bowl of an electric mixer, beat the butter on medium-high speed until fluffy. add the egg yolk and vanilla and continue beating for about 3 minutes.

4. turn the mixer to low, gradually add the confectioners&#8217; sugar, then beat at medium speed until smooth and creamy. dissolve the coffee powerd in 2 tsp of hot tap water. on low speed, add the chocolate and coffee to the butter mixture and mix until blended. spread immediately on the cooled cake.

I found this recipe here: http://www.peterandrewryan.com/baking/2009/01/beattys-chocolate-cake/

Shepherd


----------



## BethieofVA (Apr 20, 2010)

Lemon Sunshine Cake

mix and bake

one duncan hines lemon cake mix
one small package of instant lemon pudding
1/2 cup of oil
4 eggs
1 cup water

preheat oven to 350 degrees. pour into greased and floured tube pan(i used a bundt). bake for about 40 minutes until toothpick comes out clean.

while cake is baking make the glaze and set aside(i made a half recipe of glaze) which is four lemons juiced mixed with 2 cups powdered sugar.

when cake is done, immediately remove from pan. while still warm, poke holes in it with knife or skewer and drizzle lemon mixture onto cake(i brushed mine on with a pastry brush). let cool. refrigerate until ready to serve


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

*Dewberry Cake *

1 1/2 cups sifted all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
6 tablespoons butter 
1 cup packed dark brown sugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
3 tablespoons sour cream
1 cup dewberry (or raspberry) jelly/jam
1/2 cup chopped toasted walnuts

Preheat oven to 350. Butter and flour tube or Bundt pan (I used a cast-iron skillet, you actually get a trace amount of iron from using them).
Sift together flour, baking powder, baking soda and cinnamon.
Cream butter and brown sugar until light. Beat in eggs, one at a time. Beat in sour cream and jam. Stir flour mixture into the butter mixture until just blended. Stir in and nuts. Pour into buttered pan. Bake until done, about 30 minutes. When cool, invert the cake onto a platter and ice with quick brown-sugar icing.

For the quick brown-sugar icing:
1 1/2 cups light brown sugar
5 tablespoons milk
2 teaspoons butter
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

Combine brown sugar, milk, butter, and salt and cook slowly to the boiling point. Remove from heat. Cool slightly, then add vanilla. Stir until it's smooth and pour over cake. 

I made a Dewberry syrup to go over the cake that was very good too. Just cook down the berries in a little water for a few mins., then add an equal amount of sugar as you have berries and juice. Continue to simmer a few more mins until sugar dissolves. pour over cake and enjoy.


----------



## poppyandnan (Oct 30, 2010)

This is quite long, but here goes! 


Step 1: Sterilize 7 mason rs. Place the rings and tips into a pan of boiling water and keep simmering throughout the process. Use any homemade cake recipe you like. Here is a basic recipe.
3 c sifted plain flour
1 tsp sea salt
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 c shortening
1 c butter
3 c granulated sugar
1 tsp ure vanilla extract
6 large eggs ( room temp)
1 c sweet milk ( room temp)

Step2: Prepare the clean freezer jars by lightly spraying them inside with baking spray, then dust with flour. Tap out exess flour. Set these 7 jars on a baking sheet with sides, and separate them so they do not touch. Preheat oven at 350 degrees

Step 3: Sift the flour, salt and baking powder together and set aside. Cream the shortening, sugar, and butter together well. Add eggs one at a time. Add flavoring and milk. Slowly add the flour into this mix until well incorporated. Mix for 2-3 min.

Step 4: Using a large spoon and canning funnel (if you are not steady of hand), pour the batter evenly into the jars, filling about half way. Do not disturb the jars by handling them once filled.

Step 5: Carefully move the baking sheet into the hot oven. Bake the cakes for about 45 minutes, then test with atoothpick for doneness. They are usually done perfectly in this time, but oven temps vary. They should be lightly browned, just as their full size counterparts. If the sides still appear not as brown, that is acceptable, but you want the centers to be done. The cakes will release from the jars once cooled.

Step 6: Once removed from the oven, handle with oven mitts, the jars will be very hot and you must work them quickly. The cakes will sometimes rise about an inch above the top of the jar: allow them to settle just briefly (2-3 min) or lightly push the cake down into the jar with hot lid. Then take a clean cloth and gently wipe the mouth of the jars clean and place the hot lid on top, securing the hot rings next. Tighten fairly snug, but not to excess. Do not leave any crumbs on the rims of the jar or they will not seal.

Step 7: Turn these hot, sealed jars upside down on a clean dish towe and allow to competely cool until the next day. The hot jars, rings and tips will create the vacuum needed for storage. If any happens not to seal, go ahead and enjoy those now.

Side notes: These cakes have been successfully stored for three-plus years and they taste as fresh as they did the day they were made. When needing a quick dessert for company, pull out a canned cake, slice and top with your favorite topping. Enjoy!!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have some butternuts left from this fall, they are starting to turn a bit stringy so I thought I would find a way to use them up. I found a recipe for the cake, but made a few adjustments to it and this is what I came up with. It was really good and moist.


Butternut Squash Cake
2 cups mashed Butternut Squash (I baked mine but you can peel and boil if you want)
4 eggs
1 cup Crisco oil
Blend ingredients together

2 cups flour
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp pumpkin spice
1 tsp all spice
2 tsp baking powder
2 tsp baking soda
mix dry ingredients together

Gradually blend dry ingredients with wet ones.
once blended you can stir in nuts of your choice, I used chopped pecans because that's what I had.
pour into greased and floured 9x13 pan
Bake at 350 for 40-45 min or until toothpick inserted comes out clean.

Frosting was
1 8oz cream cheese 
1 stick of butter
1 tsp vanilla
powder sugar to taste and consistency you like.

I could not believe how good this was and even the kids ate it and loved it. I am going to make this again but this time I am going to pour it into mini loaf pans so that I can freeze them.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Prune Cake

3/4 C. Butter (or Crisco) 1 1/2 C. Sugar
3 Egg Yolks 3 c. Flour
1 1/4 tsp. Soda 1 tsp. Salt
1 tsp. Nutmeg 1 tsp. Allspice
1 1/2 tsp. Cinnamon 3/4 tsp. Cloves
1 1/2 c. Milk 1 1/2 c. Minced Prunes

2 - 9" layer cake pans

Bake @ 350d for min 35 mins (sometimes 40-50 depending on oven)

Icing

3 egg Whites
1 1/2 c sugar
1/4 tsp cream tartar
1/3 c water
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 c minced prunes

Mix egg whites, sugar, cream tartar & water together. After icing as formed stiff peaks then add prunes & vanilla.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

6 eggs (seperated)
1/3 c water
1.5 c sugar
1.5c flour
any kind of flavoring you want (I use vanilla or almond)

beat egg whites till stiff with a little salt ( just a pinch or so) then set aside while you cream the yolks water sugar and flavoring - fold the flour into this mixture, then fold the egg whites in.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

1 1/2 cups vegetable shortening
2 1/4 cups sugar
5 eggs
3 cups flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. vanilla
1 cup milk
1 can flake coconut

Cream shortening and sugar, then add eggs, one at a time, beating after each egg. When all of the eggs have been added beat for 10 minutes. Then beat in dry ingredients that have been sifted together, alternating with milk and vanilla. Fold in coconut. Bake in a greased and floured tube pan. Start in cold oven and bake at 300* for one hour and twenty five minutes. When done invert cake on cooling rack and remove pan.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

This recipe is from Cooking Light magazine BUT you would never guess 

*Double Coconut Cake*

Cooking spray
One Tablespoon cake flour
Two Â¼ cups sifted cake flour
2-Â¼ teaspoons baking powder
Â½ teaspoon salt
1/3-cup butter, softened
Two large eggs
1 (14 ounce) can light coconut milk
1-tablespoon vanilla extract
Fluffy coconut frosting
2/3 cup flaked sweetened coconut, divided

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Coat two (9-inch) round cake pans with cooking spray; dust with one Tablespoon flour.
Combine 2 Â¼ cups flour, baking powder, and salt, stirring with a whisk. Place sugar and butter in a large bowl; beat with a mixer at medium speed until well blended (for about 5 minutes). Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add flour mixture and milk alternately to sugar mixture, beginning and ending with flour mixture. Stir in vanilla.
Pour batter into prepared pans. Sharply tap the pans once on counter to remove air bubbles. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool in pans 10 minutes on wire racks, and remove from pans. Cool completely on wire racks.
Place one cake layer on a plate; spread with 1 cup fluffy coconut frosting. Sprinkle with 1/3-cup coconut. Top with remaining cake layer, spread remaining frosting over top and sides of cake. Sprinkle 1/3-cup coconut over top of cake. Store cake loosely covered in the refrigerator. Yield: 14 servings.


*Fluffy Coconut Frosting*

Four large egg whites
Â½ teaspoon cream of tartar
Dash of salt
1-cup sugar
Â¼ cup water
Â½ teaspoon vanilla extract
Â½ teaspoon coconut extract

Place egg whites, cream of tartar, and salt in a large bowl and beat with a mixer at high speed until stiff peaks form. Combine sugar and water in a saucepan; bring to a boil. Cook. Without stirring, until a candy thermometer registers 238 degrees. Pour hot sugar syrup in a thin stream over egg whites, beating at high speed. Stir in extracts. Yield: about 4 cups


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

This is a great cheesecake recipe. Very dense and tastes so good!

*The Ultimate Cheesecake*

Â¾ cup honey graham cracker crumbs
Â¾ cup plus 2 Tablespoons of sugar
3 Tablespoons melted unsalted butter
2-1/2 packages (8 ounces) of cream cheese, softened
3 eggs
2/3-cup sour cream
2 Tablespoons heavy cream
1/3-cup milk
Â½ teaspoon vanilla


Mix graham cracker crumbs and 2 Tablespoons of sugar well and stir in melted butter. Press mixture into a greased 9-inch springform pan on bottom and along sides. (you may decide to double the crust recipe to make it easier to spread evenly in the pan).

In a large mixing bowl, blend cream cheese and remaining sugar until smooth. Add one egg at a time, beating after each, until fluffy. Add remaining ingredients and stir until combined. Pour mixture into crust lined pan. Bake at 350 degrees F for about 50-60 minutes.Serves 10.


----------

